# Laptop Sound Card Upgrade - Behringer UCA202



## Purefire9 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a Dell Vostro 1310 notebook, and i am looking to upgrade my sound card to something better.
Now, i use the headphone out port on my laptop on a daily basis, i own a dance studio and as such, use my laptop to play all the music.
Would this be a good solution for me, seeing as i dont need anything fancy, i just need something that is going to work properly from the get go?
Im using Vista business 32bit as well.

Any opinions or other suggestions will also be most welcome!
Thank you,

Norman

*edit* what i have forgotten to mention is that im looking for a budget card, and entry level is perfectly acceptable, as long as its a USB device with better specs than my current onboard sound!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, the UCA202 is an acceptable card, and one that works with Vista.

brucek


----------

